# A "nosey" bumblebee



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

This morning I went out to a farm to check on some hives and pick-up some equipment that has been sitting since winter with some wax moth cleaned out frames. Earlier in the spring, a bumblebee nest had taken up residency in one of the boxes. The farmer thinking they were good for his crops, was happy when I said I'd just as soon leave the dead-out hives. (I was actually being lazy....but it sounded good to him!  )

Anyways, today he was excited to tell me about the nest as he had peaked in from time to time. The last time I had seen it, it was just a pile of grass inside the box, with the distinctive "buzz" they make when they are irritated. But this time, a beautiful area of about 5 inches round displayed classic "honey pots". First time I had seen this look so neat. So here I am with the top off, sticking my nose and face down trying to see better between the frames, thinking how cool it would be to get a picture. A few bumblebee flew up and was buzzing our heads. (No gear on) I mentioned that bumblebees were able to sting, but I had never heard of anyone actually getting stung. Then it happened....10 seconds later, a bumblebee latched, and I do mean LATCHED onto the tip of my nose. And you think a honeybee stings. This was far worse. My nose actually bleed from the sting. And it swelled for a few hours.

I'm still going to get a picture but not sure how to get the frames up without too much damage. The nest is built within the frames on top of the bottom bars. I'll try to take up all the frames at the same time, but need some extra hands.

And that equipment....it will sit a little longer....


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I've not been stung myself by a bumblebee but once when I was a kid my dad got stung on the ankle right next to where he had just been stung by a honey bee. He also said the sting was much worse. It bled right where he got stung.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow. I'm looking forward to see the pictures.

I got stung on my leg once by a bumble bee and 2 yellow jackets on the
same day. Honey bee stings aren't much compared to some of the other
'bees'. I couldn't really walk till the next day.


----------

